# Solved: BOOTMGR Compressed fix (Using Flash drive)



## TheMachine (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello and thank you for reading my first post on TSGF! :up:


When I start my laptop I get this message " BOOTMGR is Compressed 
Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart" 

I've had this before when I accidentally compressed my drive but this time I have no clue what I've done! Unfortunately I've lost my Windows Disc this time. I do have an 8GB USB drive and I'm wondering if I can get a Startup repair on that. Any Step by Step help and links would be great 
THANK YOU


----------



## TheMachine (Nov 26, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

This is a volunteer Forum, not manned 24hrs by paid professionals. Since there may not be anyone browsing the forums at the moment you may not get immediate responses. It is considered bad form to bump your thread only 35 minutes after you posted it. Generally, if you do not get any response with the first 18 to 24 hours then bump it. Being that in some places it is a holiday weekend there may be fewer people on the forums.

That was advise for bumping. Now onto your issue.

If you could post your system specs and version of windows it would be helpful.


----------



## TheMachine (Nov 26, 2011)

Sorry to sound hasty but my computer has some really important documents on it and I noticed several people were viewing the thread and I just need some answers. I understand the mechanics of a forum.

Here are the Specs (The laptop has some added RAM and is running on Windows 7 Ultimate)

http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/toshiba-tecra-m5/4507-3121_7-32333175.html


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

You could try booting to a live linux disc, to see if you can access the drive, then copy the critical files to an external drive.


----------



## TheMachine (Nov 26, 2011)

That sounds great because I'm getting a new laptop for Christmas. The only problem is *how do I do that?*


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

You can download Knoppix here to any computer then create a live disc. Make sure that your CD is listed first in the boot order, then insert the Live disc in the Drive and boot the computer. I am not a linux user so for more in depth detail I will have to let someone else give you guidance.


----------



## TheMachine (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks a lot dustyjay! Have a nice holiday !


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I am playing around with Knoppix now. Interesting to say the least.


----------



## TheMachine (Nov 26, 2011)

HERE IS HOW TO FIX BOOTMGR COMPRESSED WITHOUT USING AN INSTALLATION DISC!
HERE IS HOW TO FIX BOOTMGR COMPRESSED WITHOUT USING AN INSTALLATION DISC!

Create a system repair disc:

First you need a different computer with the same OS(ex. Windows 7 32 bit will only work with a Windows7 32 bit
Windows 7 64 bit will only work with a Windows 7 64 bit)

1.Click Start Orb
2. Type in recdisc
3. Insert a blank CD or DVD and let the program do the rest

Now go to your computer with the BOOTMGR problem:

1.Boot to the CD you've just made

2. IF YOU HAVE DONE EVERY THING RIGHT YOU SHOULD GET THIS SCREEN
http://res1.windows.microsoft.com/resbox/en/Windows%207/main/66b9e3c2-bb67-47bf-802c-b753b54bcc19_48.jpg

4. Go to Command Prompt.

5. type in bootrec /FixMbr
then type in bootrec /fixboot
then type in bootrec /rebuildbcd
then type in exit
restart your computer

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE  HOPE THIS HELPED


----------

